# Bristol Peace Vigil



## Serotonin (Dec 5, 2005)

I drove past the Peace Vigil tonight and it got me thinking as I sat there stuck in a traffic jam, staring slack jawed at them.

Do people think that vigils such as this make a difference?
 I am sensitive to the cause they promote but what I saw there made me smirk. 5 or 6 elderly people with beards clutching home made banners with some very bizarre, almost ludicrous messages that I coulnd't for the life of me fathom what they meant- "Blair Cult Bizarre Bird War" (I can't even begin to explain this one), " Non elected State Assassin" (who Bush, Blair, Saddam, Peter Mandelson, X Factor's Chico??? I wasn't clear).
Don't get me wrong - I have an admiration for these people standing out in the cold, every week being laughed at by passers by and people in their nice warm cars, but I just wonder what the average person on the street thinks? 
Are they swayed by the weird banners? Do they think a load of loony hippys have escaped from somewhere? Do they think 'ah bless them'?

Personally while I am in admiration for their stamina and determination, I find it all slightly embarassing, and wonder if it does any good for 'activist' politics in the eyes of the wider public.

Anyone else got a view?


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 5, 2005)

No.


----------



## Serotonin (Dec 5, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> No.


 A _view_, not a clue darling.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 5, 2005)

Serotonin said:
			
		

> Anyone else got a view?


Yeah over St Phillips Marsh and the Barton Hill blocks.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 5, 2005)

.


----------



## Serotonin (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm not sure why you think I am playing crooked mind games, or why you choose to insult me, and yet again why interestingly you have chosen to ignore my questions.
I had assumed that especially you Munkee would have been keen to enlighten people as to the importance of the Vigil and explain the work it does and its signifcance.

I guess I should be used to this by now, but I am an eternal optimist and I really like giving people the benefit of the doubt. I keep hoping that there are people round here who are adult enough, and have enough conviction in their beleifs that they are able to respond to any assumed challenges to their belief systems.


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh dear   , and its only Tuesday.


----------



## J77 (Dec 6, 2005)

One day, if you're really, really lucky. You may get one of these for chrimbo...


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 6, 2005)

Serotonin said:
			
		

> Anyone else got a view?


Yup - my view is that you should fuck off from Urban and not come back.  You and your ilk are not welcome here.


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 6, 2005)

Well hope springs eternal for us all I hope !

I have been on and filmed the vigil a few times as well as often feeling on the 'other side'.  I have to say I find the conversations and feelings I have had thought provoking yet confusing and, well, conflicting.

Whilst on the vigil I was struck by the friendliness of those who attend (NOT Mr. Unit).  Clearly they all knew eachother very well and were friendly towards a newcomer.  I did not encounter any suspicion even tho I had my camera and a rather 'foot in foot out' (of mouth) approach.

Support was apparent by the number of (presumably) friendly honks, but also there were the inevitable chants of 'get a job' now and again.

For me it matters that this small group of people are doing something that matters to them.  Sure it has become a habit that may be hard to break and it is very easily to be skeptical about the good it may or may not do.  It IS an ongoing permanent sign of protest against a very wrong war.  But I see Sero's point.  Regardeless of how worthy Mr. Unit feels the people on the vigil are the fact is they do themselves few favours in the way they present themselves.  They do look a bit unwordly, eccentric and part of a very cohesive exclusice group, I fear the very strength and strong identity they present may actually marginalise them from others who may be anti the war but have never gone on a demo or action.

Groups oftne form with a clear rational but then as they evolve that rational can change.  Any group that aims to achieve something needs to review it's progress and goals and perhaps be self critical to maintain positive change.

Perhaps the goal of the vigil is just to continiue to exist as a sign to us all, a reminder of the war, in that it succeeds admirably and has my support.

BUT the questions that sero asks are important, especially in context of the broader peace movements almost total faliure to galvinaise action against a bad war, even when most people are against it.  The reasons for this need to be explored and discussed, from the bottom to the top.

I think mr units comments are not really worthy of him, they are more motivated by personal problems than with any desire to discuss the issue.  This may be one of the major problems with the peace movement.  I think that may be ironic.

Vox Pop from befor the war started
http://www.zaskarfilms.com/filmpages/vpwarpage.htm

March in Bristol June 2004
http://www.zaskarfilms.com/filmPages/iraqmarchpage.htm

Vigil for fairford 5 
http://www.zaskarfilms.com/filmpages/f5demopage.htm


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 6, 2005)

Could you sad types who appear to enjoy ruining threads please leave this one for those who may wish to discuss it.  I suggest you start a 'we hate sero' thread or something.  Your behaviour is pointless and silly.

Can we discuss this intersting point in an adult manner please.


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 6, 2005)

Could you, Zaskar, please fuck off from urban75 too and not come back.

Your opinions are not valued here and you are not welcome.


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 6, 2005)

no.


----------



## Jografer (Dec 6, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> You and your ilk are not welcome here.



Not welcomed by who...... or do you assume that you are soooo important that your opinion is the only one that matters.

People disagree and argue.... grow up & learn to live with it......


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 6, 2005)

Jografer said:
			
		

> Not welcomed by who...or do you assume that you are soooo important that your opinion is the only one that matters.


Not at all - Zaskar is not wanted here by the vast majority of posters in this forum, i.e. the people who have been posting here for years, and for whom this is not just a "public board" but a community.


----------



## J77 (Dec 6, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Can we discuss this intersting point in an adult manner please.




The OP had no content to discuss. Certainly not in an interesting manner, let alone an 'adult' manner.

I feel confused that the OPer thinks that the average person laughs at the peace guys.

Very strange.

*must not feed the trolls...*


----------



## Iam (Dec 6, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Can we discuss this intersting point in an adult manner please.



Can you post without spamming your crappy site?

Didn't think so.




			
				Jografer said:
			
		

> Not welcomed by who......



The majority of people who post in this forum, in case you didn't notice.


----------



## Jografer (Dec 6, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Not at all - Zaskar is not wanted here by the vast majority of posters in this forum, i.e. the people who have been posting here for years, and for whom this is not just a "public board" but a community.



..probably need a poll on this then..... I agree that Zascar can be (and often is) very irritating, but the way people bite back is OTT, and if you are right about his ego, feed him in the process......


----------



## 3_D (Dec 6, 2005)

Those activists fill me with admiration. Sadly, although a member of CND back in the 80's and still totally anti-war, I find myself pulled along with the tide of opinion that discourages and frowns on demos & direct action these days. Lazy? Maybe. Sometimes seeing things like peace vigils gives me a little pang of guilt but I still don't join in.

Significantly, I seem to remember discovering and registering for U75 after following a link from a Stop The War related site.....yet my very infrequent, irregular visits here since have mostly been limited to bantering with yer man JTG about City/Rovers   

By the way, I know nothing of the people here or any of the agendas or in-fighting or trolling accusations, so I just give my views on the original question in good faith.

Peace


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 6, 2005)

*The Sweet Smell of Hypocrisy...*




			
				Jografer said:
			
		

> the way people bite back is OTT


For example...



			
				Jografer said:
			
		

> Yes, that's him........ but it's good that we can provide daycare for him here....






			
				Jografer said:
			
		

> yes, he was one of the people supporting segregated services.... thanks for reminding everyone... lovely to see his wit & wisdom back to entertain us all...






			
				Jografer said:
			
		

> you assume that you are soooo important that your opinion is the only one that matters.






			
				Jografer said:
			
		

> grow up & learn to live with it......


----------



## Jografer (Dec 6, 2005)

... so you think that compares to telling people to 'fuck off', not of course that you would ever think of doing such a thing.... 

...... & if you think there's a 'sweet smell of hypocrisy' it's probably because you are typing on your own.....


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 6, 2005)

Jografer said:
			
		

> ... so you think that compares to telling people to 'fuck off', not of course that you wuld ever think of doing such a thing....


Erm, saying someone is in need of daycare is suggesting that they are seriously physically or mentally impaired. Objectively I would say that compares easily with telling people to "fuck off". If it doesn't could you enlighten us with your objective hierachy of insults?




			
				Jografer said:
			
		

> ...... & if you think there's a 'sweet smell of hypocrisy' it's probably because you are typing on your own.....


Not sure what this means? Not an 'OTT bite back' perchance?
Isn't typing a solitary activity anyway? Or after the pub on a Friday is it all back to yours for a full-on typing sesh? Do you do duets?


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Serotonin (Dec 6, 2005)

I see Fat Hamster and her ilk still haven't worked out how to use the ignore function.

I'm sorry that having a differing world view on some issues is seen as trolling here. That's a pity.


----------



## Serotonin (Dec 6, 2005)

Er... bump?

/waves at Munkeeunit


----------



## Serotonin (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Serotonin (Dec 6, 2005)

Wait- you just bumped it yourself. Mixed messages or what.


----------



## Callie (Dec 6, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> PLEASE DON'T FEED THE TROLLS
> 
> BY BUMPING THEIR POISON TO THE TOP OF THE PILE.
> 
> Thanks.




I must say the more and more people say 'don't reply' 'dont talk to the trolls' the *MORE* it makes me want to. I don't think its fair to tell others what to do, they can make their own minds up if someone is trolling - if you don't like it why don't you turn a blind eye and let them babble on to themselves or others that might want to talk about the subject? 


Thanks


----------



## Serotonin (Dec 6, 2005)

Thank fuck. A voice of reason. 

Theres far too many people in this sub forum who are intent on demanding of others what they should think, who they should talk to and who should be allowed to post here.


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 6, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> I must say the more and more people say 'don't reply' 'dont talk to the trolls' the *MORE* it makes me want to. I don't think its fair to tell others what to do, they can make their own minds up if someone is trolling - if you don't like it why don't you turn a blind eye and let them babble on to themselves or others that might want to talk about the subject?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Seconded!  

Much more of this 'rampant bumping' _(-Fnaw fnaw!!  )_, and I'll be putting munkeeunit on 'Ignore' along with Zaskar and Serotonin.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Not at all - Zaskar is not wanted here by the vast majority of posters in this forum, i.e. the people who have been posting here for years, and for whom this is not just a "public board" but a community.


Hammy, so far as I can see from what info I have been able to find, Zaskar is being ostracised for something he did "in another place".

So far as I can judge, the particular action he took in that case may have been a bit precipitous given the extreme likelihood of puerile _bragodoccio_ on this "free newswire" - something needed to be done about it in-house.
But I understand why he did it - as a health and safety coordinator, a cyclist (face real hazards every day), and as a citizen  I don't joke about things like that.

I have stuck around Urban the past few months because of the "homely" interventions of Mrs. Magpie and co. which makes this a *different kind of place.* - I really wish people would get real about these things - I found the *gun imagery * on the other thread deeply disturbing. 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=141321&page=1&pp=25
Now in the bin I see where it belongs.

I haven't been posting very long, but that's my tuppence worth. 

.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Seconded!
> 
> Much more of this 'rampant bumping' _(-Fnaw fnaw!!  )_, and I'll be putting munkeeunit on 'Ignore' along with Zaskar and Serotonin.


At various points this past weekend I had several of the miscreants on iggy - I very nearly determined to avoid the B&SW forum altogether - the atmosphere was so unpleasant and unreasonable.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 6, 2005)

i'm kinda glad you said that GG cos i'm often in the west and might possibly want to post in this forum but without fail everytime i've dipped into it theres been an arguement going on. 

which is dull


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 6, 2005)

wiskey said:
			
		

> without fail everytime i've dipped into it theres been an arguement going on.



It's not constant.  It's more that it keeps flaring up every couple of months.   




			
				wiskey said:
			
		

> which is dull



Totally agree.


----------



## Serotonin (Dec 6, 2005)

It is dull and predictable, and as far as I can see it is the same people bringing it up time and time again.

As I have already said, if you really hate someone and dont wish to associate with them just ignore them.

I promise to behave as long as others are. I hate seeing a mob mentality anywhere, and unfortunatly thats what keeps happening.


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 6, 2005)

> This message is hidden because Serotonin is on your ignore list.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 6, 2005)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i'm kinda glad you said that GG cos i'm often in the west and might possibly want to post in this forum but without fail everytime i've dipped into it theres been an arguement going on.



not like the brixton forum at all


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 6, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> This is dull...
> 
> Spending 4 years trying to get people active only to find that it is like trying to get blood out of a stone for the most part.
> 
> ...



what can i say?

we're all undeserving arseholes, ho-hum 

you and zaskar are made for each other


----------



## wiskey (Dec 6, 2005)

i dunno cos i rarely post there either - but its not like the drug forum where i do post 

and i agree sunspots it probably isnt constant. but i dont look very often.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Serotonin (Dec 6, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

>




Heh- I bet you peeked at what I wrote. Guaranteed.

As much as I have been going on about ignore functions, I can't use them as I am always too tempted to peek at whats being said. No willpower some people...


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 6, 2005)

> This message is hidden because Serotonin is on your ignore list.


----------



## Callie (Dec 6, 2005)

Im sorry you feel that way, perhaps you missed judged what this place is about?

I object to comments like this 'I'm sick of people knocking activists, and people not being active, because they've got another pint which must be attended too, etc.' if it was aimed at me. 




			
				munkeeunit said:
			
		

> This is dull...
> 
> Spending 4 years trying to get people active only to find that it is like trying to get blood out of a stone for the most part.
> 
> ...


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> Im sorry you feel that way, perhaps you missed judged what this place is about?
> 
> I object to comments like this 'I'm sick of people knocking activists, and people not being active, because they've got another pint which must be attended too, etc.' if it was aimed at me.



I object to be called dull. Think about it. I'm not putting up with that when people don't do a fraction of what I do. 

Don't be active. 

Fine. 

But don't think people who are active can be insulted like that and not have it thrown back at you.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 6, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I object to be called dull. Think about it. I'm not putting up with that when people don't do a fraction of what I do.
> 
> Don't be active.
> 
> ...


----------



## Callie (Dec 6, 2005)

So would you like to point out where it is Ive called you dull. I'll save you the bother - I haven't.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 6, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> I object to comments like this 'I'm sick of people knocking activists, and people not being active, because they've got another pint which must be attended too, etc.' if it was aimed at me.



Me too.    

_I'm_ not knocking activists, _I_ don't take drugs, and _I_ haven't had a drink in over a fortnight.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> This is dull...
> 
> Spending 4 years trying to get people active only to find that it is like trying to get blood out of a stone for the most part.
> 
> ...



For myself I'm 45, I was moved by anti-racism in the "Rock against Racism" days .. my prime concerns have mostly been environmental - unfortunately an area where many "activists" are well meaning but have no more grasp of the science than the average givernment energy minister.Then I allowed a "labour" government I'd casually voted for to take my country into a stupid illogical war with an ideology ....

My enthusiasm has been further deflated by years of battling my own demons which means I  daren't think too hard about the way things are...

I wish I could find the post from earlier this year when Zaskar made an "addled" reference with regard to some of us urbanites - though not in the "Opium of the masses" sense you imply -interesting coincidence that ....

.


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 6, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I object to be called dull. Think about it. I'm not putting up with that when people don't do a fraction of what I do.
> 
> Don't be active.
> 
> ...



I don't think anybody's called you dull.


----------



## Callie (Dec 6, 2005)

I do not agree with the attitude towards those at the vigil or people who use that or any other form of 'protest'. I have never said that I did agree with it.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> For myself I'm 45, I was moved by anti-racism in the "Rock against Racism" days .. my prime concerns have mostly been environmental - unfortunately an area where many "activists" are well meaning but have no more grasp of the science than the average givernment energy minister.Then I allowed a "labour" government I'd casually voted for to take my country into a stupid illogical war with an ideology ....
> 
> My enthusiasm has been further deflated by years of battling my own demons which means I  daren't think too hard about the way things are...
> 
> ...




Yes, I understand.

I'm not knocking you all on Urban. I'm just really tired, frustrated and ill.

But in general, people's love of booze etc, is a pretty big barrier. People seem to love their comfort zones a lot more than they give a fuck about anything much else. 

That's what it feels like.

That's what it feels like to me.

And it makes me want to cry.

Really.


----------



## Serotonin (Dec 6, 2005)

I'll think you will find the dull comment was made in reference to all the nasty petty fighting on this forum recently. Not the Peace Vigil or activisim.

Tad of an over reaction I think.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 6, 2005)

Serotonin said:
			
		

> Tad of an over reaction I think.


On here? An over reaction? Never!
(Bearing in mind all this started over an obvious (and not that good) joke of mine appropos of nothing more than someone being pompous and pretentious and providing an 'open goal'. If that gag had been on any other forum addressed to any other poster it would have resulted in a little light banter... 
Read it back. It's interesting to see who responded and how.)


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> On here? An over reaction? Never!
> (Bearing in mind all this started over an obvious (and not that good) joke of mine appropos of nothing more than someone being pompous and pretentious and providing an 'open goal'. If that gag had been on any other forum addressed to any other poster it would have resulted in a little light banter...
> Read it back. It's interesting to see who responded and how.)



Ouch! Your small writing hurts my eyes! what are you trying to do to me!

Overreaction! me!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2005)

*oops !*




			
				gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I wish I could find the post from earlier this year when Zaskar made an "addled" reference with regard to some of us urbanites - though not in the "Opium of the masses" sense you imply -interesting coincidence that ....
> .



 

oops - I think it may well have been Tobyjug - sorry Zaskar - rather destroyed my rhetoric there


----------



## Callie (Dec 6, 2005)

Its alright - we all know its what hes thinking


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> oops - I think it may well have been Tobyjug - sorry Zaskar - rather destroyed my rhetoric there



No, I think it was defintely Zaskar, a protracted multi-threaded rant about how everyone on urban was a brainless druggie zombie, or something along those lines. Don't want TobyJug taking the stick, unless he did something similar.

As you say, my above rant is more of an 'opiate of the masses' type of outburst, and although similar, I don't wish to belittle or demean people on here in anyway. I will take issue with overuse of drugs though, but you all know that.

I'm not your betters. I've got demons too.

.............................................

PS: I just got a really nice PM from Callie, which cheered me up no end.

Thanks again Callie.


----------



## 3_D (Dec 7, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> The response that people's passions are dull is dull.
> 
> I'm sick of people knocking activists, and people not being active, because they've got another pint which must be attended too, etc.


I think this may be partly aimed at my earlier post? If so you're right, it _is_ shit that my passions are dull. And I'm sorry because I feel as strongly about war and warmongers as I did 20 years ago when I was in CND, but I aint got the energy to fight that fight 24/7 any more. 

You may (but almost certainly are not) be interested to learn that this evening I was down at Bristol City FC shouting and screaming and getting passionate, as I've done for most of my life. An establishment that has in the past been a recruitment target for the SWP, particularly during the poll tax era. 

I'm quite prepared to put some of that energy into the next Stop The War demo in Bristol as I have in the past, but don't push it huh? There's other stuff going on that demands our attention sometimes.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 7, 2005)

3_D said:
			
		

> I think this may be partly aimed at my earlier post? If so you're right, it _is_ shit that my passions are dull. And I'm sorry because I feel as strongly about war and warmongers as I did 20 years ago when I was in CND, but I aint got the energy to fight that fight 24/7 any more.
> 
> You may (but almost certainly are not) be interested to learn that this evening I was down at Bristol City FC shouting and screaming and getting passionate, as I've done for most of my life. An establishment that has in the past been a recruitment target for the SWP, particularly during the poll tax era.
> 
> I'm quite prepared to put some of that energy into the next Stop The War demo in Bristol as I have in the past, but don't push it huh? There's other stuff going on that demands our attention sometimes.




It's not just Stop The War. I've only built up the Bristol STW newsletter into what it is because it's a vehicle now for publicising ever other loosely related campaign. It's about a lot more than just Stop The War.

I'm glad I've got a few people thinking, and passions aroused, which is a good thing, because I'm now backing out of politics for awhile. I have really been backing out of politics for the last few months. 

I've been trying to stage a retreat without the things I put together simply falling apart in my absence (mainly the newsletters I do, not so much on the ground activism). Hopefully this has been achieved.

See you all when my batteries are hopefully recharged and my sun next comes up.

....................................................

PS: My adios for now is at the bottom of this thread, so I won't be replying to any other comments. Not out of rudenesss, but just because it's time I took a break. It's been fun. When I return I will be calm and more deadly with it.    
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=142677


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 7, 2005)

3_D said:
			
		

> I was down at Bristol City FC shouting and screaming and getting passionate, as I've done for most of my life. An establishment that has in the past been a recruitment target for the SWP, particularly during the poll tax era.



Priceless!


----------



## wiskey (Dec 7, 2005)

actually as an aside the very first demo i went on with urban people we met at embankment and walked to hyde park. at trafalgar square we lost the vast majority of our little group to the pub. 

highly unamusing i thought.


----------



## J77 (Dec 7, 2005)

I actively boycotted Cafe Gusto when the price of their baggettes went up a couple of years ago...


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 7, 2005)

Munkee, you talk of comfort zones, I suggest to you that the activism that you undertake and that you appear to value highly and appear to feel gives you value may be your comfort zone...

In my expiirience most activists do very little that is active beyond talk, argue, write ridiculous holier than thou babble that is patronising gobbledegook to most people, make silly banners, play knock a door, poke thier tongues out at the boys and wet their pants if anything real actually happens.  The honourable exceptions to this are many and are usually the ones that just quietly do thier thing untill they are thrust on the stage by their singular actions.  They are devoid of mission statements and posturing and self important auto fellation, they just do it.... then all the rest rush about to bask in thier glory.

Activism for the most part is a hobby for those unable to join the real world and remain stuck in thier student days with thier student haircuts and wolfie smith clothes and mantras.  The activist is the thinknig persons pet.  We malign them yet we feel affection for them, they are hopeless yet full of hope and that makes us feel good.

Activists are like members of the womens institute, well meaning but ultimately pointless irrelevant, slightly daft but somehow comforting in our capitalist dog eat dog world.  They both like making cakes too....


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 7, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Munkee, you talk of comfort zones, I suggest to you that the activism that you undertake and that you appear to value highly and appear to feel gives you value may be your comfort zone...
> 
> In my expiirience most activists do very little that is active beyond talk, argue, write ridiculous holier than thou babble that is patronising gobbledegook to most people, make silly banners, play knock a door, poke thier tongues out at the boys and wet their pants if anything real actually happens.  The honourable exceptions to this are many and are usually the ones that just quietly do thier thing untill they are thrust on the stage by their singular actions.  They are devoid of mission statements and posturing and self important auto fellation, they just do it.... then all the rest rush about to bask in thier glory.
> 
> ...



sounds like home made films...


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 7, 2005)

Precisely !

I mock myself in all i do, well nealry all.


----------



## J77 (Dec 8, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Activists are like members of the womens institute, well meaning but ultimately pointless irrelevant, slightly daft but somehow comforting in our capitalist dog eat dog world.  They both like making cakes too....


 You need to step out of your bubble, Spielberg


----------



## Callie (Dec 8, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Munkee, you talk of comfort zones, I suggest to you that the activism that you undertake and that you appear to value highly and appear to feel gives you value may be your comfort zone...
> 
> In my expiirience most activists do very little that is active beyond talk, argue, write ridiculous holier than thou babble that is patronising gobbledegook to most people, make silly banners, play knock a door, poke thier tongues out at the boys and wet their pants if anything real actually happens.  The honourable exceptions to this are many and are usually the ones that just quietly do thier thing untill they are thrust on the stage by their singular actions.  They are devoid of mission statements and posturing and self important auto fellation, they just do it.... then all the rest rush about to bask in thier glory.
> 
> ...




erm whats all this talk of 'we'. I really don't think you can speak for the whole of the planet - so Ill assume that you started all that in your head with 'It is my opinion that...'


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 8, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Activists are like members of the womens institute, well meaning but ultimately pointless irrelevant, slightly daft but somehow comforting in our capitalist dog eat dog world.  They both like making cakes too....


Misconceptions about the Women's Institute can be corrected here.
Some of their "pointless, irrelevant, slightly daft" campaigns here .


----------

